# DIY fertilizer



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am sick of dumping money on fluorish products and was hoping that someone could explain to me what nutrients I will need, how to mix it, and how to dose it. Thank you


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a few online sources that you can get dry ferts from. There's rexgrigg.com, aquariumfertilizer.com, and gla to name a few. All of them have combo packs which would cover all of your needs. This will probably run you a little over $20 for over a years worth of ferts. Then browse the fertilizer portion of this forum and read up on E.I. and PPS types of fertilizing. Each one has it's pros and cons.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

There are several methods to fertilize, have a look at the stickies at the top of the fertilizing forum.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Pick up some KNO3, KH2PO4, CSM+B to start. Dosing will depend on your tank size.

You may need chelated iron depending on your plants.


----------

